# Videoed Hunts



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone else film their hunts? I've gotten a couple this year and my brother also filmed his girlfriend's buck kill. Post your video if you have one!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Congrats to her first buck, ya better look out now, she'll be wantin you to take her to " THE SPOT " before you know it !!!  Good job on the video too, very cool to watch, again, congrats to the lady , Mike


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

a spine shot is always nice, no tracking involved..nice video and having her help process it too is a nice touch.lol.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Great video and congrats !


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome video man. She's a keeper! Glad she kept at it for so long without a deer!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool video!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You had me sitting very still when he came in and went into a semi alert posture. This video was as good as any I have seen lately on TV. None of The planned drama and Whispering Smith hunter discussion production. Took me back many, many years to my first kill with a crossbow and all the anticipation plus the suspense watching the deer work into range. Thanks for sharing and congrats to the Lady as well as you.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Cool video. If any one wants to start filming hunts, I have a Sony Handicam on the Marketplace somewhere. SEARCH on it or PM me.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice video, nice to see her helping w/ the processing.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice video.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Good stuff, enjoyed the video. I just picked up a couple Gopro3 black and I'm looking forward to filming with them.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Gotta love spine shots, although I am sure she just shot high. I like shooting when they are coming toward me, if you miss the spine it is usually a pass through with a exit on the bottom which allows the blood to flow out for an easy tracking job. Congradulation and she is a keeper.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

THis is my video I self filmed and its only one clip but it's my first video of the year and my second doe of the year. Enjoy.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

This is the video I took of one of my friends. Its a big surprise lol enoy.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Cool vids everyone. Congrats. Here's mine from this season.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Good stuff, keep them coming! You guys mind sharing what your using and your settings if you know them.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Dan said:


> Good stuff, keep them coming! You guys mind sharing what your using and your settings if you know them.


Using a Flipvideo camera mounted on a Bowfinger 2.0 camera mount. It mounts using the stabilizer to hold it in place. The camera is no longer made but you can still find them new on the net.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

I took my first video yesterday with a Gopro3+ set at 720 60, narrow.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great job Dan. Consider yourself Lucky to be surrounded by so many deer. Must have been a MetroPark!! Only kidding folks. What was the final result??


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks, it is a special place. Well the story isn't over. I passed on him twice before but with so little time remaining he got promoted to the hit list. A little ironic I think.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

This is the video my brother mocked up for this year. 






Our goals for next year have are at a totally new level and epectation. We've purchased 2 new cameras so far and hope to get one or two more.


----------

